# Follicle size help please!



## Tillyfilly (7 July 2009)

Can anybody help? Does the size of the mare have any bearing on what stage a 3cm follicle would be ie. for a 15 hand mare compared to a 17.1? 

My mare (17.1) was scanned at 3cm, given Ovuplant the next day and inseminated the day after. It was the first try and she hasn't taken. I'm just thinking that with a mare her size it would have been better to wait an extra day before giving the Ovuplant etc. so that the follicle had more time to mature?

We're having another go probably this weekend - she's being scanned again tomorrow - so any comments appreciated!

Many thanks..


----------



## AndyPandy (7 July 2009)

Size of follicle and relative stage of maturation vary from mare to mare, and may vary according to the size of the mare/breed. As such, the manufacturers recommend that in larger breeds, the dominant follicle be allowed to reach 35mm in diameter before administration of ovuplant. 

On average follicles grow at ~3mm per day (with a good deal of variation), so chances are she was given Ovuplant too early with a 32-34mm follicle.

However, was ovulation confirmed bu ultrasound? Ovuplant does not guarantee hastened ovulation, it simply causes ovulation within 40-48 hours in the vast majority of mares.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tillyfilly (7 July 2009)

Thanks for the reply! She was scanned on a Wednesday at 30mm. Next day Ovuplant then inseminated on the Friday. She was scanned the following Monday to check for ovulation which had happened. 

So if she had the Ovuplant on Thursday morning she should have ovulated Saturday morning. Even if the follicle wasn't ready to? Not sure how Ovuplant works... does it cause ovulation regardless or bring the follicle to maturity first? 

I'll ask the vet to hold off another day at least I think. She is a big girl.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 July 2009)

I'm not sure how Ovuplant works - we use Chorulon.  But a 30 mm follicle is quite small for a mare that size (most of my mares ovulate on at LEAST a 45 mm - and some get to 50mm)

According to a VERY good article by Jos Motterhead (more concerned with giving PG to induce oestrus) a follicle less than 30mm will - if left alone - ovulate about 9 days after PG is given - and if it's MORE than 30mm, in as little as 2-4 days.

As I say, Ovuplant may well work differently to the Chorulon we use, but we would NOT use Chorulon on less than a 35mm follicle - would normally wait for 40mm.  If it's 45mm - and can't get semen until next day - them we don't give Chorulon until we AI (Chorulon normally works in 24 hours.)

Maybe AndyPandy could outline the differences between using Chorulon or Ovuplant??  And why one or t'other is 'better'??


----------



## elizabeth1 (8 July 2009)

My 16.2 mare was scanned by Arundel vets on the monday and had a 3.3cm follicle and 2+oedema of uterus[dont know if that is relevant] Scanned again Tuesday and given Ovuplant.Inseminated wednesday -success! she has since had her 28 day scan and is still in foal.


----------



## Tillyfilly (8 July 2009)

Thankyou!! And well done on your scan 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sounds like we went too early the first time. I've managed to blag a stable so she's in and can be scanned more regularly. Scanned today and she's got a couple of follicles coming, one's 3cms.

Vet has never mentioned Chorulon, but that could be just personal preference of the vet. 

Thanks again for your replies. Fingers crossed.


----------

